# New Guy from Jersey



## BigTuna (Nov 14, 2016)

Ahoy Microskiff!

Currently just a yak owner (hobie revo 13) but really excited about moving up into something in the 15-18 foot range soon. I would like to have access to some bigger water so I'm not interested in a flats boat or something with very little deadrise. Basically I'm just here to learn and check out all your guys rigs. 

Here is a pic of a fat spring striper from raritan bay.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice catch! Welcome to the community!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

BigTuna said:


> Ahoy Microskiff!
> 
> Currently just a yak owner (hobie revo 13) but really excited about moving up into something in the 15-18 foot range soon. I would like to have access to some bigger water so I'm not interested in a flats boat or something with very little deadrise. Basically I'm just here to learn and check out all your guys rigs.
> 
> Here is a pic of a fat spring striper from raritan bay.


Welcome! I am too a kayaker and a Hobie Fishing Team member from down in Louisiana. I made the same decision earlier this summer and this forum has been a great help in me making my decision. I hope you don't stop kayak fishing once you get your boat.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome to the group.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

welcome

former nj resident here - cape may


----------

